# In everyone's opinion, which version of the English bible IS the best?



## ReformedWretch

Now this could be informative.


----------



## pastorway

I _prefer_ the New King James for my personal reading and for preaching. It is my primary translation. And also I refer to the ESV, NASB, KJV, Geneva, Tyndale, and others when studying. Of course I enjoy working in the Greek and Hebrew, too, for sermon prep.

Another way to look at it would be to ask which translations to avoid. I will not use the NIV, The Message, The Living Bible ( paraphrase or "translation" ), or the Reader's Digest Condescened Version (yes it really exists - I own one. Bought it at half price books just to see what they thought was okay to leave out *YIKES* ). There are others to avoid as well, but the list of solid translations is probably the shorter of the two lists.


----------



## cupotea

My favourite version is The New Geneva Study Bible. Oh, it's so great. Why?
-it gives you all the allusions to other texts, ones that you (well, _I_) wouldn't notice in a million years
-it tells you where other early Bible manuscripts vary, so you dont' have to say "wait, did the ___ version have this verse?"; it tells you if it didn't
-it has little theological notes(all Reformed, of course) throughout (i.e. a couple paragraphs on justification, and other topics)
-it gives lots of notes on individual lines (i.e. problems in the text, like, are Cephas and Peter the same person)
-it gives historical(Reformed) background into the texts
-it has maps throughout it, so you can identify where the places they mention are


----------



## pastorway

The New Geneva is actually a New King James Version with notes and cross references.

A very good study Bible!

Phillip


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> I _prefer_ the New King James for my personal reading and for preaching. It is my primary translation. And also I refer to the ESV, NASB, KJV, Geneva, Tyndale, and others when studying. Of course I enjoy working in the Greek and Hebrew, too, for sermon prep.
> 
> Another way to look at it would be to ask which translations to avoid. I will not use the NIV, The Message, The Living Bible ( paraphrase or "translation" ), or the Reader's Digest Condescened Version (yes it really exists - I own one. Bought it at half price books just to see what they thought was okay to leave out *YIKES* ). There are others to avoid as well, but the list of solid translations is probably the shorter of the two lists.




I agree _almost_ completely with Phillip. I will occasionally use the NIV in sermon preparation just to see what the translation is.


----------



## cupotea

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> The New Geneva is actually a New King James Version with notes and cross references.
> 
> A very good study Bible!
> 
> Phillip



Indeed. I guess if you wanted to look up a verse, or wanted to carry a good version with you, the New King James is the one to go with. And if you want to study, use the Geneva. I admit, the Geneva has one big problem: it's bloody heavy!


----------



## sastark

NKJV is my personal favorite. I've got a New Geneva Study Bible, which I use all the time.

To be honest, I really don't use any other version. I grew up on the KJV, but now find it outdated and a burden to use. It's still a good translation, but I don't speak that language. The notes from the original Geneva Study Bible are also invaluable.


----------



## cupotea

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> The notes from the original Geneva Study Bible are also invaluable.



Where did you get them from? Did you have to pay a fortune?


----------



## Scott Bushey

NKJV


----------



## pastorway

While I am not sure if this is complete, at least some of the Geneva Notes are available online here:

http://www.gospelcom.net/eword/comments/geneva/

Phillip


----------



## cupotea

Thanks!


----------



## Ivan

1. ESV
2. NKJV
3. KJV
4. NASB


----------



## daveb

I prefer the NKJV for personal reading and teaching (I use the Reformation Study Bible) with the NASB coming runner up. If I'm in the NT I also consult the UBS 4th ed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

1. KJV
2. 1599 Geneva
3. NKJV

[Edited on 6-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## JohnV

You aren't going to like this, but the RSV has served me best. Mind you, I usually refer to every other version I have too, even the Dutch SV. I want to be as sure as I can be. I can't read Geek or Hebrew. And for some texts I have to go to either the NASV or NKJV, because they're not there in the RSV. But the grammar is so great, and the words are carefully chosen. For discrepancies I also have a book that gives all the omissions and changes, so that I can be in the know about them quickly. 

I have found the NKJV clumsy as to language. The NIV is quite disconcerting the opposite way. The NASV is great, and I carry a pocket version. But the translation that suits me best is the RSV. Now, if only someone can translate in the RSV style and use the NKJV's basis for translation. Because there are some problems the RSV, to be sure; but with the RSV, when I read a text I get its meaning easier. 

I don't yet have and ESV.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I was a NKJV (New Geneva) lover but now I'm starting to get attached to the ESV. For now I refer to both when I'm studying anything. I will bring my NKJV to church since most of the churches I've attended have the ESV as a pew bible, then I can compare during the sermons too. It has helped me get to knwo the ESV rather quickly and notice some textual variants or other interpretations which the NKJV doesn't always note (though usually they're pretty good).


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> You aren't going to like this, but the RSV has served me best. Mind you, I usually refer to every other version I have too, even the Dutch SV. I want to be as sure as I can be. I can't read Geek or Hebrew. And for some texts I have to go to either the NASV or NKJV, because they're not there in the RSV. But the grammar is so great, and the words are carefully chosen. For discrepancies I also have a book that gives all the omissions and changes, so that I can be in the know about them quickly.
> 
> I have found the NKJV clumsy as to language. The NIV is quite disconcerting the opposite way. The NASV is great, and I carry a pocket version. But the translation that suits me best is the RSV. Now, if only someone can translate in the RSV style and use the NKJV's basis for translation. Because there are some problems the RSV, to be sure; but with the RSV, when I read a text I get its meaning easier.
> 
> I don't yet have and ESV.



John,

If you like the RSV, you will really like the ESV. The ESV is a substantial improvement on the RSV.


----------



## JohnV

I'm looking forward to getting one, Fred. Christmas is past, my birthday is past. So, I'll have to try to buy one myself. Problem is, I'm putting what little money I can afford away for other reasons. I'll keep my eyes open for a good deal. (I don't buy things on-line, sight unseen kind of thing. )


----------



## blhowes

I like the KJV best, for a couple of reasons. Like John with his RSV, the KJV has served me best. Its what I've used for most of my Christian life and I'm very comfortable with it. 

I have somewhat of an aversion to using other versions besides the KJV. For years I sat under the KJV-only teaching and I guess it gets ingrained in you. Oh well.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I'm looking forward to getting one, Fred. Christmas is past, my birthday is past. So, I'll have to try to buy one myself. Problem is, I'm putting what little money I can afford away for other reasons. I'll keep my eyes open for a good deal. (I don't buy things on-line, sight unseen kind of thing. )



I think you can buy the pew Bible version for $9. It's pretty plain, but the text is what's important.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I still like my KJV. Read some of the Message last year. I am reading my ESV now. I mainly use the NKJV. Like I mentioned elsewhere. I trust the Majority Text Bibles the best. So KJV, NKJV, Green's LITERAL translation.


----------



## Irishcat922

NKJV
ESV
KJV
NIV


----------



## Ivan

The KJV is what's in my memory banks. I don't think I used another translation on a regular basis until about 1975, which was the NASB. I was 23 years old than. 

Because the KJV is so ingrained in my mind, I think sometimes that's the version I should use. I still read it, but don't use it at church. Very, VERY few people at my church use the KJV, maybe one or two.


----------



## JohnV

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I'm looking forward to getting one, Fred. Christmas is past, my birthday is past. So, I'll have to try to buy one myself. Problem is, I'm putting what little money I can afford away for other reasons. I'll keep my eyes open for a good deal. (I don't buy things on-line, sight unseen kind of thing. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can buy the pew Bible version for $9. It's pretty plain, but the text is what's important.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but in Canadian currency its like a kazillion bucks, with the exchange.


----------



## fredtgreco

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I'm looking forward to getting one, Fred. Christmas is past, my birthday is past. So, I'll have to try to buy one myself. Problem is, I'm putting what little money I can afford away for other reasons. I'll keep my eyes open for a good deal. (I don't buy things on-line, sight unseen kind of thing. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can buy the pew Bible version for $9. It's pretty plain, but the text is what's important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but in Canadian currency its like a kazillion bucks, with the exchange.
Click to expand...


Read some of it online at Bible Gateway. You can compare it to the RSV.


----------



## LadyFlynt

I'll go ahead and speak for dh and I (can I do that?...he's working 2 jobs now and crashed early tonight)

1) KJV (can't help myself...switch #1 and #2 around for dh)
2) NKJV
3) If we could get hold of a 1599 Geneva, we'd use it!

We have two favorite study Bibles in this house...Thompson's Chain KJV and the Reformation Bible NKJV with notes from Sproul...I like him, he doesn't make excuses against my headcovering

Now I will have to look into the that New Geneva with all those lovely notes you're all talking about...maybe as a gift for dh...hmmm...don't tell...

I pretty much have a list of stay-away-froms also...it matches Phillips...only add the ESV to it...I didn't like it (okay now make sure those tomatoes are well stewed before throwing them!)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I'm looking forward to getting one, Fred. Christmas is past, my birthday is past. So, I'll have to try to buy one myself. Problem is, I'm putting what little money I can afford away for other reasons. I'll keep my eyes open for a good deal. (I don't buy things on-line, sight unseen kind of thing. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can buy the pew Bible version for $9. It's pretty plain, but the text is what's important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but in Canadian currency its like a kazillion bucks, with the exchange.
Click to expand...


You can download it for free at e-sword I believe. I think you can download it free from a few places.


----------



## Me Died Blue

I use the text in my ESV, and the notes in my _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ (since it's NIV!). I haven't yet got an NKJV, and have never really been exposed to it, since I unfortunately grew up on the NIV in the A/G. I'll probably get one eventually, though, to compare to my ESV, since those seem to be the two most trusted. I occassionally read my KJV as well.



> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Now I will have to look into the that New Geneva with all those lovely notes you're all talking about...maybe as a gift for dh...hmmm...don't tell...



If you already have the _Reformation Study Bible_ edited by Sproul, don't get a _New Geneva Study Bible_, as the former was made as an official revision of the latter. There is, however, a new one that has come out since Sproul's that J. I. Packer and Richard Pratt worked on, _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ - only drawback is that it's NIV.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Thank you...didn't know that. Well then he already got his gift...considering we used my Christmas gift card to buy him that Bible last year........now what do I want??? Hmmmmm....


----------



## ReformedWretch

The Reformation Study Bible only 225 bucks at Amazon! 

Found it else where for 70. 

[Edited on 6-1-2005 by houseparent]


----------



## LadyFlynt

we bought it for around $80...nice leather too...


----------



## JohnV

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> I'm looking forward to getting one, Fred. Christmas is past, my birthday is past. So, I'll have to try to buy one myself. Problem is, I'm putting what little money I can afford away for other reasons. I'll keep my eyes open for a good deal. (I don't buy things on-line, sight unseen kind of thing. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can buy the pew Bible version for $9. It's pretty plain, but the text is what's important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but in Canadian currency its like a kazillion bucks, with the exchange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can download it for free at e-sword I believe. I think you can download it free from a few places.
Click to expand...

I've got it there already. My e-sword is so packed with stuff that when I click on the e-sword icon, my screen goes blank for a while and a subliminal message comes up that says, "Oh no, not that agian! Give me a break!" Fortunately, there is an 'ignore' button to push. The CPU groans, but it obeys. I do have to help it stay upright, though. 

Electronic copies don't count. You can't take them to the supper table to lead in devotions, to bed for personal meditation, to Bible study or to church to follow along carefully. They are reference only for me. I find it very difficult to read off the computer screen for any length of time. I even find my own posts sometimes too taxing. But I just like to write and think; that's why they're long so often.


----------



## pastorway

John - that is what a printer is for!!!


----------



## Me Died Blue




----------



## fredtgreco

I think that the Thompson Chain is the best of the "Study" Bibles. I never really used the New Geneva Study Bible we have (my wife does some), and I can't see wasting money to get notes with an NIV. But Thompson - that is another matter. They are really GOOD. It used to be that the cheapest place you could get them was a Dispensational mail-order book distributer called Scripture Truth. You can get a genuine leather Thompson from them for about $50-60, which is a good deal. A hardback is about $25 I think.

The other great thing about Thompson is you can get it in any version.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Funny you compose this thread, Adam. I had this as a survey on the front page of my site for a few months:

http://theologicallycorrect.com/studycenter/modules.php?name=Surveys&pollID=6

You can view the results there.

My preference is majority/byz text translations, but I'll use an ecclectic text every once in a while, if nothing else is available.

In order: NKJV, ESV and NIV. I believe the NIV is unique among ecclectic text translations, in that they tried to do a mix of both philosophies (dynamic equiv and functional equiv). Most other translations are either 90% one or the other. The NIV, I use with a grain of salt, though. In fact, I use most modern translations with a grain of salt. I don't like The Good News Bible (Today's English Version), the Message or the Living Bible. I'm a little more tolerant of the NLT and someone got me a NCV for Christmas, so I'll look through it. I love my ASV, NAS, NAS95, YLT and GLT.

I also have a NA27 with latin vulgate and a UBS 3rd (sorry, too cheap to buy a UBS 4th).

I have an NAB and a New Jerusalem sitting around for reference purposes.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist

I have been using the NKJV for the last few years and find myself going back to it about 90% of the time. The other 10% is usually between the Amplified & New Living Translation versions (not the Living Bible....ugh). I have come to like the NLT for group Bible studies with new converts. Anyone else check out the NLT? What did you think?


----------



## ReformedWretch

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> John - that is what a printer is for!!!



Yes, but ink cartridges cost more than a new bible!:bigsmile:


----------



## BlackCalvinist

> _Originally posted by Charismatic Calvinist_
> I have been using the NKJV for the last few years and find myself going back to it about 90% of the time. The other 10% is usually between the Amplified & New Living Translation versions (not the Living Bible....ugh). I have come to like the NLT for group Bible studies with new converts. Anyone else check out the NLT? What did you think?



Strangely enough, I like it's rendition of Romans 9:

What can we say? Was God being unfair? Of course not! For God said to Moses, "I will show mercy to anyone I choose, and I will show compassion to anyone I choose." (Exodus 33:19) So receiving God's promise is not up to us. We can't get it by choosing it or working hard for it. God will show mercy to anyone he chooses. For the Scriptures say that God told Pharaoh, "I have appointed you for the very purpose of displaying my power in you, and so that my fame might spread throughout the earth." (Exodus 9:16) So you see, God shows mercy to some just because he wants to, and he chooses to make some people refuse to listen.

Well then, you might say, "Why does God blame people for not listening? Haven't they simply done what he made them do?" No, don't say that. Who are you, a mere human being, to criticize God? Should the thing that was created say to the one who made it, "Why have you made me like this?" When a potter makes jars out of clay, doesn't he have a right to use the same lump of clay to make one jar for decoration and another to throw garbage into? God has every right to exercise his judgment and his power, but he also has the right to be very patient with those who are the objects of his judgment and are fit only for destruction. He also has the right to pour out the riches of his glory upon those he prepared to be the objects of his mercy-- (Romans 9:14-23, New Living Translation)


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist

Them guns is smokin' !


----------



## Average Joey

I prefer my little KJV Bible.I took it with me to the other side of the world.

I do like studying from the New Geneva Study Bible every now and then.

I think the NASB is very good also.


----------



## JonathanHunt

Pretty common theme here - NKJV.

I would concur, and with I could use it all the time but the set Bible for church is KJV so everything I do is centred on the KJV. I do love the KJV, but as a dear friend of mine says, I'm not trying to reach a 16th century world for Christ!

I also look at the NASB and the NIV, and I hope to get an ESV soon for reference.

I make a lot of use of my McArthur Study NKJV. I know, I know, its quite Dispensational, but so long as you can ignore that his treatments of difficult passages particularly are most useful.

JH


----------



## Ivan

Clever "mood", Jonathan.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> John - that is what a printer is for!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but ink cartridges cost more than a new bible!:bigsmile:
Click to expand...

AMEN I am waiting till Feb so that I can refill mine. $100.00 Ouch. And it wouldn't cover Genesis probably. Especially with all the dispensational charts.


----------



## wsw201

Use NKJV. Don't really need a study Bible. If I want to know something about a verse I go to Calvin, Hodge, Murray, Henry, etc. (I bought all these commentaries, so I do whatever I can to get my monies worth out of them.  )


----------



## Dan....

No one here mentioned the "Scofield" or the "John R. Rice" study bibles??? What's up with y'all?

I'm KJV-prefered. (The NKJV is okay, too). I'd give the NASB more credit if I weren't so suspicious of translations that depart from the Majority texts.

[Edited on 6-1-2005 by Dan....]


----------



## JohnV

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> John - that is what a printer is for!!!



I did that with Cavin's Institutes. I don't have that in hardcopy, so I printed out what I needed as I needed it, in booklet form. Then it dawned on me that I would have been better off just buying the most expensive copy out there, because I was using up ink cartridges like crazy. I tried a refill job, and it didn't work. It printed out about one quarter of a page and then quit, each time. 

But this is about English Bible versions, not ink cartridges. Phillip, I prefer to use my printer as a paper wieght as much as possible anymore. , thanks.

I used to have this one liner back in the 80's, when people were big on the "That's not my interpretation." thing. They used to ask me what my interpretation of a text in question was, and I would tell them that "I don't need to interpret the text because I had an RSV Bible, and it's already interpreted. What other language do I need?" Only a few really got what I was driving at; that the plain reading of the text was usually the way to go, and that we can't go about doing our own acrobatics with the text and think we are being true to the Word. In other words, I wasn't biting. I still use it once in a while, but that excuse thing is not as popular as it once was.


----------



## LadyFlynt

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> No one here mentioned the "Scofield" or the "John R. Rice" study bibles??? What's up with y'all?
> 
> I'm KJV-prefered. (The NKJV is okay, too). I'd give the NASB more credit if I weren't so suspicious of translations that depart from the Majority texts.
> 
> [Edited on 6-1-2005 by Dan....]




Probably because Scofield is so highly dispensational. The chain I believe may be biased rather than regular.


----------



## RamistThomist

I will agree with JohnV on the RSV, but I would caution one thing: if you are an undergrad in a tentaviley "religious" college, be careful with the Oxford Annoted RSV. I was struggling with the non-truth claims of liberalism and the RSV well-nigh racked my faith. It was when I began to analyze interpretations according to presuppositions that I was able to get a hold on it. This might help by way of clarification: Imagin Aragorn wrestling with the Palantir. On the other hand, the language of the RSV is beautiful. However, if you get a Study Bible with the RSV, remember this: "According to them, the text is errant and the notes are infallible."


----------



## JohnV

That's right, Jacob. I'm not saying I agree with everything that the RSV stands for. I really like is use of language and its grammar. I can understand it, and its hardly every wrong. I can't think of any samples where I found weakness, though I do remember that there are a couple. 

Study Bibles seldom relate to the version used, I find. The theology espoused by the writers of the study notes is quite apart from the version used for that Study Bible. I've found a few problems with my Geneva Study Bible, but that doesn't reflect on the NKJV. Same with my Harper Study Bible.

There are more preferences than just which translations to use.

I have a study Bible in RSV, the Harper Study Bible. I also have the Geneva Sudy Bible. And they're good to a point. But I would prefer take a plain Bible along than a Study Bible. I want to have a Bible that's got as little added to it as possible: no titles to passages, no extras. If there are references at the bottom or side, that's OK. If I want to take in the extra knowledge, I'll do that at home. 

I want as much as possible to have the same Bible with me all the time. I may not always remember the text and verse, but I'll usually remember where in general, which side of the page, and how far from the top or bottom. Its funny that way, but that's how I remember things that I haven't taken special note of. So its an advantage to have only one Bible in common use.


----------



## Dan....

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> No one here mentioned the "Scofield" or the "John R. Rice" study bibles??? What's up with y'all?
> 
> I'm KJV-prefered. (The NKJV is okay, too). I'd give the NASB more credit if I weren't so suspicious of translations that depart from the Majority texts.
> 
> [Edited on 6-1-2005 by Dan....]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because Scofield is so highly dispensational. The chain I believe may be biased rather than regular.
Click to expand...


Colleen,
I was joking about the Scofield and Rice. 

The Thompson Chain Reference is my favorite.


----------



## LadyFlynt

oh.....well, then, DUHHHHH!!!


----------



## Mantis

I really like the NAS. I used to use the NKJV before I went to college...the Christian Studies Division required that we have NAS in class. I like to refer to various translations when I am studying or preparing Bible studies. I must admit that I do not like the KJV...the outdated language is very distracting to me. (No offense to you KJV lovers.)


----------



## Authorised

My usual order of Preference is:

TNIV
LB
NIV
TEV 
NRSV


----------



## matthew11v25

I have been using an ESV for the last few months (gotta love the wider margins). But I have always used NKJV/NASB, and there are times I miss them both. So far I would say that NKJV is still my favorite translation with ESV close 2nd. NASB is always backup to either one.


----------



## JohnV

> (gotta love the wider margins)



That's another thing: do you mark your Bible? Do you find one with the extra wide margins so you can put little notations in them? Do you "color code" your Bible with different colour highlighters? So then do you avoid certain kinds of paper, which don't allow for enough strength? 

Aaron, I hope you were pulling our legs.


----------



## Canadian Baptist

I used KJV for 14 years and nothing else. Then NKJV for a couple years. I use my ESV everyday now. It has a noticeably nice flow to it in most places and is not weak at it's attempts to retain majestic language. 
I do not write in or mark my bibles anymore. I discovered that I began scratching out previous notes because my theology had changed. What a mess! Highlighters I found useless because every verse eventually had some special significance. Now I am content to feel the pages in my hands, it's words in my mind, and it's smell in my nostrils. (weird huh?) We should start a poll to see how many would confess to being bible sniffers. 
Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## Average Joey

> _Originally posted by Canadian Baptist_
> I used KJV for 14 years and nothing else. Then NKJV for a couple years. I use my ESV everyday now. It has a noticeably nice flow to it in most places and is not weak at it's attempts to retain majestic language.
> I do not write in or mark my bibles anymore. I discovered that I began scratching out previous notes because my theology had changed. What a mess! Highlighters I found useless because every verse eventually had some special significance. Now I am content to feel the pages in my hands, it's words in my mind, and it's smell in my nostrils. (weird huh?) We should start a poll to see how many would confess to being bible sniffers.
> Soli Deo Gloria



Hey that picture you have in your avatar is also on my desktop.


----------



## Ivan

> We should start a poll to see how many would confess to being bible sniffers.



Start away! I LOVE the smell of my Bibles. Leather ones, of course.


----------



## ARStager

I can sympathize with the "once upon a time I used to mark my Bible but I don't anymore" that some of you have expressed. 

In fact, I've actually been more prone to NOT following along in my own Bible when scripture is read and preached from the pulpit lately. These are the words of God coming from His mouth - and so to HEAR the word of God is of utmost importance. Of course we're blessed to have our New Geneva Bibles and our Calvin's commentary --- but there's something about the public reading and preaching of the scriptures that makes me just stop shuffling pages and open my EARS for a change.


----------



## blhowes

I've used the KJV for quite a while, so I'm very comfortable with the older english that's used. There are times, though, when I wouldn't mind having it revised to reflect the english now in use.

Last night, during our Bible reading time, we read Acts 26. After I read verse 14, I looked up to see a bunch of raised eye brows and everybody looking at me to see my reaction. I kept my face as stoic as I could and just reminded the next person that it was their turn to read.

Word meanings do indeed change.


----------



## Ivan

> Word meanings do indeed change.


----------



## LadyFlynt

My husband sniffs the Bibles almost everytime we go into the "christian" bookstore...can't help himself!

He also does highlight, topical style, but using coloured pencils. He's going through a 72 pack of pencils now...Now if only they would come out with a Reformation Rainbow Study Bible for ppl like him....hmmmm...


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> My husband sniffs the Bibles almost everytime we go into the "christian" bookstore...can't help himself!


Its like choosing a good wine, yes?


----------



## Ivan

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> My husband sniffs the Bibles almost everytime we go into the "christian" bookstore...can't help himself!
> 
> He also does highlight, topical style, but using coloured pencils. He's going through a 72 pack of pencils now...Now if only they would come out with a Reformation Rainbow Study Bible for ppl like him....hmmmm...



WHOA!! That Rainbow reference scares me a little bit!


----------



## ARStager

"Smell and see the that Lord is Good!"


----------



## Pete Richert

I read mostly from the ESV. It is literal yet lucid. I also now attend a chuch that uses it almost exclusivly (in preaching) so that helps. I used to have fun reading the Greek (the easier portions that is) but haven't picked it up in six months and am probably rusty.

For some strange reason I have never determined or been able to remedy, I have the NRSV at work. 

I own MacArthurs NKJV and the Reformation Study Bible NKJV but don't read study bibles much so they pretty much sit on the shelf. 

For the poster who asked about the NLT: I don't have the strong negative reaction towards it that most here probably have. I read it cover to cover once and I learned a great deal. I used to buy it for Hindu collegues I was whitnessing to, since thier English wasn't always good and the NLT was in simple English with a very clear gospel presentation. I don't know if I agree with that now or still would do it but that is what I did. I wouldn't recommend anyone STUDY from it though, as it is clearly paraphrased a bit and therefor has more translator intrepretations then other more literal translations (though there is always some intrepretation going on).

[Edited on 7-1-2005 by Pete Richert]


----------



## JohnV

Another question: how many of you read the Bible through regularly? Do you set a time aside each day to read a section, and do so each day until you're through, and then start over? That's besides other Bible readings?

And another one: Do you (sort of) memorize the Bible book outlines in your Study Bibles, so that you always have a good idea of the basic points throughout the book you're reading as you're reading?

One more: (I did this one for an introductory for a Bible Society presentation at a church. I was to introduce the speaker, who was visiting to initiate a fundraising drive the Evangelism committee, of which I was the Chairman, was recommending for the congregation.) How many Bibles and/or New Testaments do you have in your house. As I recall, we had 36 at the time, but I found more later. And I did not include what was on my computer, which at that time was only one. Now I have about that many just in e-sword. (Not really. ) Weeks later I had people come up to me and say, "I counted our Bibles, as we had this many." I counted the kids' Gideon NT's, which they all received in Grade 5; I counted my Dutch Bible; and everyone's personal Bible, which my wife and I made sure each child got as soon as they could read, as well as own collection of different versions, and various "free" promotion copies (like pick-me-ups at local fairs), wedding Bible, grad Bibles, etc, etc.


----------



## rmb

*In everyone\'s opinion, which version of the English bible IS the best?*

I use the ESV as the text that I read from. NASB is a supplement. I tend to write the Outlines in the margins to hold on to the thought develoment. I also noticed that sales of the Refermation Study Bible in the ESV is set to begin in February 05.Wonder if there is a difference in layout, or notes. Still think RC is General Editor.


----------



## ARStager

John V:

My wife and I just started our read-through-the-Bible thing. What you suggested about the book outline is a really good idea: it would really benefit us. 

We got a good year-long program that calls for both private and family readings - which we're coupling with prayer and singing. 

We're new to this whole "family worship thing"...heck, we're new to being a family! But it's good. It's kind of funny sometimes, like when we do the Apostle's Creed, and, just like our minister at church, I say....

"Christian! What do you believe!?"

But it's good. And I'd appreciate the encouragement to be diligent in this practice--and to improve upon it---from you all.


----------



## ARStager

Sometimes during family worship I address her as "congergation" just to be funny.


----------



## cultureshock

> _Originally posted by rmb_
> I use the ESV as the text that I read from. NASB is a supplement. I tend to write the Outlines in the margins to hold on to the thought develoment. I also noticed that sales of the Refermation Study Bible in the ESV is set to begin in February 05.Wonder if there is a difference in layout, or notes. Still think RC is General Editor.



Woohoo! No need to settle for that NIV version. I noticed the other day that Sproul's website (http://www.ligonier.org) has limited quantities of the old versions (Reformation Study Bible and New Geneva Study Bible) for sale. They're about $60 for the hardback version, but those are pretty rare these days, almost impossible to find new elsewhere. I bought the last one in my city for a friend last summer.

Brian


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

I prefer the Alexandrian text to the Byzantine.

1. NASB / ESV (for study and reading)
2. ASV / RSV
3. HCSB
4. KJV

I always refer to the Septuagint when studying Old Testament passages, as well.

Although the Oxford Annotated and Harper Collins study Bibles are based on liberal presuppositions and conclusions, the scholarship in between is quite helpful and good. You just have to make sure you are careful when reading through their notes and pay more attention to the scholarship effort than the conclusions that they reach (as they are always liberal).


----------



## street preacher

KJV is number one!
NKJV is number two.


----------



## street preacher

Scofield Bible? Let's pray for this brother:bigsmile:


----------



## street preacher

If you use anything other than the KJV versions of the Bible (NKJV) YOU ARE LOST AND A PAGANISTIC HEATHEN!

[Edited on 1-16-2005 by street preacher]


----------



## D. Paul

*NET?*

I'm amazed there is not even one mention of the NET Bible, either pro or con. Of course, it is a relatively "new" translation and is also available on the Web or as download http://www.bible.org/netbible/ 
but I have found it to be most interesting especially in its' translation notes. Certainly someone else has seen it? 

My "smellable" version was literally handed to me once the person saw I expressed interest. Now, I'm not quite as adept at determining the finer points of translations as are some of you but I enjoy reading from it. Anybody else?


----------



## bond-servant

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Another question: how many of you read the Bible through regularly? Do you set a time aside each day to read a section, and do so each day until you're through, and then start over? That's besides other Bible readings?
> 
> And another one: Do you (sort of) memorize the Bible book outlines in your Study Bibles, so that you always have a good idea of the basic points throughout the book you're reading as you're reading?
> 
> One more: (I did this one for an introductory for a Bible Society presentation at a church. I was to introduce the speaker, who was visiting to initiate a fundraising drive the Evangelism committee, of which I was the Chairman, was recommending for the congregation.) How many Bibles and/or New Testaments do you have in your house. As I recall, we had 36 at the time, but I found more later. And I did not include what was on my computer, which at that time was only one. Now I have about that many just in e-sword. (Not really. ) Weeks later I had people come up to me and say, "I counted our Bibles, as we had this many." I counted the kids' Gideon NT's, which they all received in Grade 5; I counted my Dutch Bible; and everyone's personal Bible, which my wife and I made sure each child got as soon as they could read, as well as own collection of different versions, and various "free" promotion copies (like pick-me-ups at local fairs), wedding Bible, grad Bibles, etc, etc.



------------
I read through the Bible at least once each year - apart for inductive study. Reading through gives me a refreshing overview each year, in my studies I get very detailed. As far as memorizing, Max Mclean has an ESV version of "The listeners Bible" on cd. His rendition has really helped me memorize scripture. His readings are not dry. He reads as if he understands the writer. I love how he reads Paul. Especially Galatians. Max has Paul pegged. I love it! He really brings scripture to life.
As for how many Bibles we have in the house - it'd take a while to count. We have many electronic copies, and probably over 30 'touchable' Bibles.

I seem to typically use the same 4 for serious study:
-ESV
-NASB
-NKJV
-KJV

Interesting questions John


----------



## Ivan

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Another question: how many of you read the Bible through regularly? Do you set a time aside each day to read a section, and do so each day until you're through, and then start over? That's besides other Bible readings?
> 
> And another one: Do you (sort of) memorize the Bible book outlines in your Study Bibles, so that you always have a good idea of the basic points throughout the book you're reading as you're reading?
> 
> One more: (I did this one for an introductory for a Bible Society presentation at a church. I was to introduce the speaker, who was visiting to initiate a fundraising drive the Evangelism committee, of which I was the Chairman, was recommending for the congregation.) How many Bibles and/or New Testaments do you have in your house. As I recall, we had 36 at the time, but I found more later. And I did not include what was on my computer, which at that time was only one. Now I have about that many just in e-sword. (Not really. ) Weeks later I had people come up to me and say, "I counted our Bibles, as we had this many." I counted the kids' Gideon NT's, which they all received in Grade 5; I counted my Dutch Bible; and everyone's personal Bible, which my wife and I made sure each child got as soon as they could read, as well as own collection of different versions, and various "free" promotion copies (like pick-me-ups at local fairs), wedding Bible, grad Bibles, etc, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------
> I read through the Bible at least once each year - apart for inductive study. Reading through gives me a refreshing overview each year, in my studies I get very detailed. As far as memorizing, Max Mclean has an ESV version of "The listeners Bible" on cd. His rendition has really helped me memorize scripture. His readings are not dry. He reads as if he understands the writer. I love how he reads Paul. Especially Galatians. Max has Paul pegged. I love it! He really brings scripture to life.
> As for how many Bibles we have in the house - it'd take a while to count. We have many electronic copies, and probably over 30 'touchable' Bibles.
> 
> I seem to typically use the same 4 for serious study:
> -ESV
> -NASB
> -NKJV
> -KJV
> 
> Interesting questions John
Click to expand...


Your list of Bibles for serious study is perfect, In my humble opinion. Last year I read through the Bible three times...due to sporadic employment. I will read through the Bible at least once this year, going more slowly and drinking deeply.


----------



## bond-servant

Ivan, cool - thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Your list of Bibles for serious study is perfect, In my humble opinion. Last year I read through the Bible three times...due to sporadic employment. I will read through the Bible at least once this year, going more slowly and drinking deeply.



What will you be drinking?? :bigsmile:


----------



## re4med

I prefer the NASB, but will use other translations when studying.


----------



## matthew11v25

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> 
> 
> (gotta love the wider margins)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's another thing: do you mark your Bible? Do you find one with the extra wide margins so you can put little notations in them? Do you "color code" your Bible with different colour highlighters? So then do you avoid certain kinds of paper, which don't allow for enough strength?
Click to expand...


I find that the wider margins (though I would choose a good translation over margin size) allow me to make notes from excellent commentaries I may have read, or impressions I may have of the text. When the time comes that I look back and cringe from reading the notes I made, its usually about time to get another Bible. 

Not much of a highlighter...my whole Bible would be yellow (I always see verses that I love every time I read)...and I do not have the discipline to color code.

Bible sniffer? ABSOLUTELY!!!

Book sniffer? I can smell a Soli Deo Gloria or Banner of truth book from A MILE AWAY!!!


----------



## Jonathan

1. KJV, for study and memorization.
2. NKJV, for the hard sections.
3. ESV, for easier reading. 
4. Any other variety of literal translations for more in-depth study. 

My dream is one day to be able to read the original, immediately inspired text.


----------



## tdowns

*So, I\'m thinking ESV and New Geneva study.*

So, I have the John Macarther study (NKJV), and a NIV pocket signed by Hank Hanegraph, (bunch of others including a couple of antiques, but I don't drag those out or around) but going by the posts, I think I'm going to pick up the $9 ESV immediate, then follow with the New Geneva Study.....Sound good?

TD


----------



## cultureshock

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> 
> 
> (gotta love the wider margins)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's another thing: do you mark your Bible? Do you find one with the extra wide margins so you can put little notations in them? Do you "color code" your Bible with different colour highlighters? So then do you avoid certain kinds of paper, which don't allow for enough strength?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that the wider margins (though I would choose a good translation over margin size) allow me to make notes from excellent commentaries I may have read, or impressions I may have of the text. When the time comes that I look back and cringe from reading the notes I made, its usually about time to get another Bible.
Click to expand...


I like to print out a copy of a book that I'm studying on regular printer paper and take notes all over that.

Brian


----------



## Puritanhead

I like the New King James version, and use my _Reformation Study Bible_ the most, which is a favorite amongst Presbyterians... but I was raised on the original King James text.

The exegetical and Biblical meaning is lost in some of the trendy new wave translations including the popular NIV, as well as the Message, the New Living Version, etc. etc. They use a translation method known as dynamic equivalence, which is paraphrase or thought for thought translation instead of word-for-word precision. Such methodology has allowed for spurious doctrinal assertions by those outside of the conservative Reformed camp and theological liberals.

I certainly believe all Scripture is inspired of God, but I recognise that the depth of understanding comes from getting back to the original Greek and Hebrew text. I have an ESV with no study notes but I have yet to really dig into it--- it does not use word for word precision, and Sproul and Packer esteem it. ESV lacks the poetic beauty of the King James and I certainly doubt it will supplant NKJV nor did I hope it will. ESV does not utilize dynamic equivalence however.

[Edited on 2-15-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## lwadkins

ESV
NAS
NKJV
KJV

A lot of verses are already installed in the Bio Computer from the KJV when I was a kid, so at times when spoken they sound like they came out of the ESJV


----------



## Joseph Ringling

My Bible reading preferences are as follows:

1.NKJV
2.NIV Spirit of the reformation study Bible (Not big on the NIV but the notes are excellent)
3.KJV


----------



## Arch2k

For personal reading, etc., I love the NKJV (Reformation Study Bible). For an in-depth study, I like to use The "Literal Translation" interlinear by Sovereign Grace Publishers.


----------



## bond-servant

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> ESV
> NAS
> NKJV
> KJV
> 
> A lot of verses are already installed in the Bio Computer from the KJV when I was a kid, so at times when spoken they sound like they came out of the ESJV



 I can SO relate to that!!!


----------



## clevipearce

ESV...hands down. 

That is all


----------



## JohnV

I have recently received an ESV as a gift. I look forward to going through it from front to back. But I am using it now for regular things like worship services, Bible studies, etc. I like it. It compares well with the RSV, older version. It happened that the chairman of our men's Bible Study, as well as the person who sat next to him, were using the Harper Study Bible, the RSV study Bible. So as I read along I could get the flavour of my new ESV much better than with those who read from the NIV. It seemed to me that the ESV had an easier flow, and more confidence in their selection of words. You can tell by the ease of the sentence structures. The words used were the same as the RSV in the passage we read, but there were slight differences in the sentences from one to the next. 

What impressed me about the RSV is the mastery of the English language. I think the ESV is just as good, and maybe even better. But I'm just beginning to read it. It will be a while before I can appreciate it more fully, or maybe find some problems with it.


----------



## nonconformist

> For an in-depth study, I like to use The "Literal Translation" interlinear by Sovereign Grace Publishers.


 jeff that is what i am using now for my regular bible.but today i came across a passage "to the age" that had me a little confused


----------



## mrclm

I use the ESV for my bedside Bible which is my reading Bible. I take an ESV everywhere in my bookbag. I primarily use the NIV when I preach, because that is what is in the pews, plus that is what they have been using at my church for years. We don't hesitate to utilize other translations though when we think the NIV is not the best version. I have a handful of other versions I consult in message prep (especially a NASB).


----------



## Puritanhead

The Reformation Study Bible (updated New Geneva) in NKJV... i'm not too keen on ESV-- not poetic enough though i understand it does not use dynamic equivalence but word-for-word precision...


----------



## Myshkin

not saying what's best, just my personal preference-

1. ESV
2. NKJV
3. NASB


----------



## default

Personally prefer the KJV! 

From my understanding it is also the most accurate!

If anyone has an idea what the best LARGE PRINT bible that is NOT KJV is, please let me know, and why you would recommend that version. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Augusta

I have no idea. I just look at all of them when I am in a jam. The purse size one I have is NASB. My oldest one with a zipper full of notes is a KJV. My mother's that I have full of her notes is NASB. I have no experience with the ESV but we just got the Max McLean Listeners study bible in ESV   so I will let you know.


----------



## Puddleglum

I normally use the NKJV - we were at a church which used the KJV for a while, so NKJV was nice for being able to follow along but still understand!  Also, I was given a Reformation Study Bible as a HS grad gift, and that's what the Gideon's Testaments are (I've got one in my jacket pocket), and that's also was the "reasonable" translation that I could find in a small size (I keep it in my backpack). But the church I'm at now tends to use NASB, and some of my family has NASB, so I'm relatively comfortable with that, too.


----------



## bond-servant

We are blessed to have several accurate, formal translations. Not to sound flippant, but as that old saying goes... the best translation is one translated into a life....


----------



## yeutter

I use only three English translations

1.) the ASV 
2.) the KJV I have a copy with the Book of Common Prayer bound with it.
3.) the Geneva. I think the copy I have is the 1570 edition. It was printed in the 1970s by Univ. of Wisc. Press.

I frequently consult the Vulgate.


----------



## Wthompson

It baffles me why one would rely on a Bible fraught with error. One drop of poison in a gallon of milk spoils the whole gallon. One error, one omission in a Bible makes it apostate and unreliable. Zondervan and their lot with their NIV's and their New this and that versions are really a blight upon the Christian world. 

For my money its KJV only or Geneva 1599.

There are too many people that are seeking to destroy the Bible today to trust these new versions. 

The only time I would ever use the NIV is to show someone how wrong it is and how it shouldn't be used.

Also, insofar as the Vulgate is concerned, it is deeply in error as well. That is why the RCC Bibles are always so ridiculously heretical.

(Sorry, this is just something I am passionate about)

[Edited on 5-7-2005 by Wthompson]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia




----------



## Wthompson

The politeness here astounds me.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

It isn't very polite to cast a picture of "wanting-to-destroy-the-bible-ness" on people who don't hold to KJV-only or MT-only or TR-only positions, my friend!


----------



## SolaScriptura

> _Originally posted by Wthompson_
> One error, one omission in a Bible makes it apostate and unreliable.



and



> _Originally postedby Wthompson_
> For my money its KJV only or Geneva 1599.



So... you actually believe that these two versions are absolutely free from error? If so, to what do you attribute differences in translation between the two? 

and



> _Originally postedby Wthompson_
> There are too many people that are seeking to destroy the Bible today to trust these new versions.



Hmm... You know that sounds like something that also would have been said back in 1599 or 1611!!!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia




----------

